# Miller's Lab Printing



## eric-holmes (Sep 24, 2012)

What kind of printing does Miller's lab do? I once read that they use the chromogenic process but I can't find that information anymore on their website. I contacted them and I didn't really get a good answer. My clients always ask me, what makes these print better than any other drug store print. It's hard to describe the process to them. I'd like them to be able to read something about the quality of the prints.


----------



## KmH (Sep 24, 2012)

They do it all - chromogenic, inkjet, and press.

Chromogenic prints use paper that has a CMY emulsion on one side of it.

Which printing technology is used depends on the product and material the image is printed on you order.

For instance, on their Fine Art canvas page is states:

*Printing Process*Print directly on canvas substrate using an inkjet printer

Non-paper substrates are usually inkjet printed using UV-cured inks.

Miller's has a separate product category for their range of Press products.

Employees in drug store print operations get minimal print making training and often have other drug store duties.
Miller's trains their employees better, uses better print making machines and RIP software, and offers higher quality base materials.

As far as chromogenic prints, compare the expected archival life span of the Kodak paper Miller's uses, to the Fuji paper most drug store operations use.

In other words, to sell products to your customers you need to learn about the products you are selling and how they compare in the marketplace.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 24, 2012)

I've seen a couple photographers do this (and I keep meaning to as well)...
Take a photo or two and have it printed at several different labs (including the drug store, Wal-mart, Costco etc.).  
We would expect the pro lab to give us the best print (if not, you may have some reconsidering to do).  
Anyway, you take these prints and you show them to your clients, so that they can see for themselves, the difference between a good print and a bad print.  
Of course, part of it is the archival qualities, and for that you will most likely have to quote stats etc.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 24, 2012)

The best thing you can do is create a display. Go to the 1 hour lab at wal mart and have a print made. Order the same print, same size from the lab. Place them on a display side by side. It will sell itself. 
Digital images « Wendy L. White Photography


----------

